# Europiccola - millennium - lateral movement in lever



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

Recently bought a Europiccola millennium which has a wobbly lever.

Would new pins and roller sort me out or are there any better ways to sort this? It does seem a bit of a weak point!


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Depends on the wear on the fork I think. Definitely worth a try, especially as they come with certain seal kits anyway 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

joey24dirt said:


> Depends on the wear on the fork I think. Definitely worth a try, especially as they come with certain seal kits anyway
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I think I will just replace the fork and pins as the fork is knackered where the lever joins to it!


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MartinB said:


> Recently bought a Europiccola millennium which has a wobbly lever.
> Would new pins and roller sort me out or are there any better ways to sort this? It does seem a bit of a weak point!


Where's the movement? On the "fork" part of the lever assembly or where he lever joins the fork?

There's certainly play between where the fork slots into the group, that's normal. It's a sideways (lateral). Some people shim it with SS washers or silicone.


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

MartinB said:


> I think I will just replace the fork and pins as the fork is knackered where the lever joins to it!


You can't replace the fork as it's riveted to the lever. Or you buy the esperto kit and the lever is actually screwed into the fork, a much better design.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

MediumRoastSteam said:


> You can't replace the fork as it's riveted to the lever. Or you buy the esperto kit and the lever is actually screwed into the fork, a much better design.


 I meant the entire handle as I have movement where the lever meets the fork, as well as movement at the group head ?


----------



## ratty (Sep 22, 2019)

I've heard that two washers, one either side of the lever cures this problem.

I'm not sure of sizes or washer material required though.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

You can remove 90% of the movement with washers of the right thickness


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

jimbojohn55 said:


> You can remove 90% of the movement with washers of the right thickness


 Lovely job. Thanks!

Ordering new handle/lever, pins and roller then will fit all with washers too.


----------

